
Inspectors discover poor standards at 28 mental health units - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/sep/25/inspectors-discover-poor-standards-at-28-mental-health-units
======
DanBC
Providers of healthcare in England have to be registered with the Care Quality
Commission. The CQC inspect and regulate provider organisations.

In England the Department for Health and Social Care funds NHS
England+Improvement. NHSE+I gives money to local NHS Clinical Commissioning
Groups who commission most healthcare. NHSE+I also directly commission some
specialist healthcare services. Commissioners (CCGs and NHSE+I) are forbidden
by law from preferring a type of provider -- they are not allowed to say "we
want to commission NHS providers".

There is a lot of private provision of specialist MH services in England.

These specialist services include:

    
    
        6. Adult secure mental health services
        8. Adult specialist eating disorder services
        32. Tier 4 child and adolescent mental health services
        55. Gender identity development service for children and adolescents
        56. Gender identity services
        74. Mental health service for Deaf children and adolescents
        78. Neuropsychiatry services (adults and children)
        98. Tier 4 specialist forensic mental health services for young people
        102. Severe obsessive compulsive disorder and body dysmorphic disorder service (adults and adolescents)
        116. Specialist mental health services for Deaf adults
        124. Specialist perinatal mental health services
        126. Specialist rehabilitation services for patients with highly complex needs (adults and children)
        133. Specialist services for severe personality disorder in adults
        141. Veterans’ mental health complex treatment service
    

We're seeing a lot of abuse in "Specialist rehab" settings, but also in
"secure" settings and tier 4 child and adolescent settings.

There have been a number of scandals about "care" provided in these settings
(Winterbourne, St Andrews, Whorlton Hall, etc etc).

CQC have recently been re-inspecting these places, and have down-rated many of
them into "requires improvement" or even put them into special measures.

Most of them are funded by the NHS, but they are private, not NHS providers.
We do see abuse in NHS settings (notably, St Andrews is known to be an abusive
hell-hole) but it's far more common in private provision.

